# Paph. Sander's Pride Progression



## Heather (Oct 9, 2006)

It has been quite a while since I have had something worthy of starting a progression thread. 

This is _stonei_ 'Noyo' x sanderianum. I have had the plant for about a year and a half. This will be my first sanderianum cross to bloom.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2006)

yippee!


----------



## Marco (Oct 9, 2006)

looks great heather  can't wait for the pictures


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 9, 2006)

exciting! I love this cross.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2006)

me too, though it's not as kool as sander's parish...


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 9, 2006)

Awesome Heather!
My SP went from spike to flower pretty quick, so you shouldn't have to wait too long.

Jon
________
Vaporizer


----------



## Heather (Oct 9, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Awesome Heather!
> My SP went from spike to flower pretty quick, so you shouldn't have to wait too long.
> 
> Jon



Good to know...I think it is too much to ask to have it blooming by the show at the end of the month, but one can hope.


----------



## Rayb (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks good Heather Can't wait to see it flower
Ray


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2006)

Of course you know that if you watch the spike too much it wont bloom...oke:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool Heather! One I don't have yet...both of my supposed Sander's Pride are made with stonei var latifolium (platyphyllum) so they are officially Fumimasa Sugyama. One day I will luck out and find a real SP.


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice Heather ,I'll take it off your hands for 20 bucks!:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Oct 14, 2006)

No way, Jane. Nice try though...
Looks like I'm going to have three flowers. If I had to guess I would say I think it is on target to make the MOS show.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 14, 2006)

i'll give you $5 for it...


----------



## Heather (Oct 14, 2006)

you people are crazy...:crazy:


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2006)

:chick:


----------



## Heather (Oct 15, 2006)

For Jane.


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, that thing is a-poppin'!!:clap:


----------



## Heather (Oct 23, 2006)

Update!  

Now...everyone chant along please:

_Hurry up....Hurry up...Hurry UP!!!_
Really wanted this to go to the show this weekend but I think it's just tooooo sloooowwwww.....


----------



## gore42 (Oct 23, 2006)

Heather, you'll at least have ONE bud open nicely by this weekend (and mabye the second will be started), I'd say take it anyway  Looks good!

- Matt


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 23, 2006)

April 14





May 11





Took mine almost exactly a month, hope yours is a little quicker.
Looking excellent Heather!!

Jon
________
Kawasaki vn1500t


----------



## Heather (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks guys! 
that date stamp is SO important, huh? 

I'm still holding out hope. I have a few phrags I could enter but this is the important thing in my collection doing something now. 

Still, just blooming a nice sand. hybrid - my first - is pretty cool. I'm proud, even if I cannot enter it in a show. Two more weeks and I've got a meeting to go to so....but show would be better.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Heather (Oct 29, 2006)

The third bud has just started to crack. I'm happy with the blooming so far but look forward to seeing it in full bloom. I'm glad the petal stance is as open as it is from the stonei influence, I really was hoping for that. Next opportunity to show it off is Nov. 12.  

My apologies for the crummy photo, I didn't feel like moving the plant too much.


----------



## Marco (Oct 29, 2006)

nice sanders pride Heather. whats the leaf span on this guy and how many growths?


----------



## Heather (Oct 29, 2006)

Marco said:


> nice sanders pride Heather. whats the leaf span on this guy and how many growths?



Thanks Marco! 
It's about a 24" leafspan and has this one growth and a new start.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 29, 2006)

Almost looks like adductum x sanderianum from that angle Heather oke:

Jon
________
Franz-zeno diemer


----------



## Heather (Oct 30, 2006)

Sick of me yet? 
Sorry, but I'm afraid I'm in love....petals are at 22cm and still growing.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 30, 2006)

Sander would be so proud!

Jon
________
Iolite Vaporizer


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 30, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Sander would be so proud!
> 
> Jon


 
I thought Colonel Sanders only raised chickens?


----------



## Heather (Oct 30, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I thought Colonel Sanders only raised chickens?



This is Sander not Sanders.


----------



## Gilda (Oct 30, 2006)

:clap: Beautiful !!! That's a good one !


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2006)

Very nice, Heather.


----------



## Jmoney (Oct 30, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 30, 2006)

I love this one, Heather! You have outdone yourself!


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 31, 2006)

wow. I knew I like this cross but that is outstanding! absolutely stunning!


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

Just about fully opened. Going to society meeting next Saturday.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 5, 2006)

Superb, Heather!


----------



## gore42 (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks great Heather! I love those petals 

- Matt

PS - You'll get better detail in the flowers in your photos if you take the photo against a neutral colored or dark backdrop... the white wall will tend to give you a silhouette effect when you don't want it! Might be worth experimenting with tacking up a darker piece of cloth behind it, for such an awesome plant


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2006)

:drool: hey Heather if you don't want this SP you have my address


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 5, 2006)

i'll still give you five whole dollars for it...


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 5, 2006)

I think you'll drop a few jaws with that one!

Jon
________
BUY SILVER SURFER


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2006)

Those are good looking flowers Heather.
Nicely presented too.:clap:


----------



## GuRu (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello Heather,

usual I'm not that interested in hybrids but this one is really worth to grow !!!!!!!
Good shape of the flowers and a well cultivated plant !!!! 

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Heather (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone! I am thrilled to have flowered this plant.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2006)

Nicely done.


----------

